

Backlift Launches A/B Testing Service - jstreebin
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/28/backlift-the-yc-backed-back-end-service-for-front-end-developers-launches-ab-testing-service/

======
MatthewPhillips
Why does Backlift use YAML for configuration files?

